# Von Bingen nach Koblenz über den Rheinhöhenweg ?



## zorro3242 (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Locals,
wir planen an Christi Himmelfahrt mit dem Bike eine Tour von Bingen Richtung Koblenz über den Rheinhöhenweg. Ist das ohne Probleme möglich, oder sollte man andere mögliche oder bessere Alternativen fahren ?   
Über Info's würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## dave (3. Mai 2004)

Ne, Probleme sollte es da glaube ich keine geben. Aber schau mal bei den "Beinharten" vorbei, dort gibt es einen Reisebericht:
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/reports/nicolas_rheinhoehenweg.htm 

Rechtsrheinisch scheint es insgesamt interessanter zu sein. Wir sind letztens bei Boppard übergesetzt und das Stück von Osterspai nach Koblenz gefahren. Der Weg war sehr abwechslungreich und wir hatten echt schöne Aussichten auf den Rhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zorro3242 (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Dave,

schönen Dank für deine Antwort. Nachdem ich den Tourbericht bei den Beinharten gelesen habe, würde für uns wohl eher die rechtsrheinische Variante in Frage kommen. Gibts dazu auch irgendwo einen Reisebericht ? Oder sollte auch dieser Teil problemlos zu befahren sein. Wo sollte man in die Tour einsteigen ?


----------



## dave (3. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht helfen Dir die Infos und die Tourenbeschreibungen vom MountainBIKE Mag weiter:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=22494
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=21827


----------



## zorro3242 (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Dave,
besten Dank für Deine Mühe   , mit den beiden Tourenbeschreibungen aus der MB komme ich wohl zurecht.

Besten Dank nochmals,

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Ede (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist dem Dave nichts hinzuzufügen  

Wie Du ja sicher schon gelesen hast gibt es "Zubringerwege" zum Rheinhöhenweg (*R*heinhöhen*V*erbindungswege (RV).
Diese können taktisch klüger (und schöner) zu fahren sein.

Z.B. Abschnitt R-Weg von Koblenz nach Kamp-Bornhofen:
Bei Osterspei kürzt der R-Weg die Rheinschleife ab und geht (höhenmeterlastig) weit ins Hinterland. Hier wäre es schöner den RV von Osterspei nach Filsen bis Kamp-Bornhofen zu fahren und dann weiter auf R.

Die Wanderlobby hat eine schöne Broschüre, die sich lohnt.
"Rheinhöhenweg - Wandern durch eine alte Kulturlandschaft". diese bekommt man beim Fremdenverkehrsverband RLP (0261/31079)

Gruß Ede


----------



## Pedalritter (6. Mai 2004)

@ Juergen S

schau doch auch mal auf der Seite www.rheinhoehenweg.de


----------



## Andy 013 (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo ,

der Abschnitt zwischen Braubach und Lorch ist Rheinauf am besten
zu fahren. Einfach nur genial. Gut 70 km und so 2000 Hm am Stück  
Ohne die Kompass Karte ,, Westlicher Taunus -  1:50000 ,, ist man aber
doch ziemlich aufgeschmissen . Die Wege die ich angebe sind in der
Kompass Karte eingetragen . Der Bericht in der MB vor 2 Jahren war doch sehr oberflächlich . 
Die besten Abschnitte wollten oder haben die nicht gefunden   
Von Braubach nach Osterspai immer dem R folgen, dann aber nicht zur 
Domäne Marienberg sondern vorher auf T 2 Richtung 
Dreispitz abbiegen, dann wieder auf R wechseln. Der Weg ist jetzt doppelt ausgeschildert ,nicht Richtung Dahlheim sondern den Singletrail Richtung Burg Liebenstein. Ein Hochsitz markiert die Einfahrt. Der Bundesstraße 200 M Richtung Kamp- Bornhofen folgen,links hoch zur Burg. Kurz nach der Burg müßt ihr das neue Drehgatter - Achtung wilde Tiere - überwinden. Weiter nach Wellmich. Nachdem man die Burg Maus erklommen hat den Weg bis zum Sendemast - sieht man schon von weitem - nicht ganz durchfahren 
vorher Richtung Nochern links abbiegen. Am Rasensportplatz rechts abbiegen auf N 2 nach St. Goarshausen. In St. Goarshausen die Straße nach Bornich folgen, kurz hinter einer Gaststätte - Ortsende -  geht es rechts ab zur Burg Katz. An der Lore vorbei, dann aber nicht den R nach Bornich fahren, sondern vorher auf den RP oder auch nur P Richtung ,, Alte Burg und Schwedenschanze ,,. Genialer Singletrail teilweise unfahrbar aber einfach super. 
Ab Dörscheid auf R nach Kaub.
In Kaub gibt es 2 Alternativen. Entweder hoch zur Burg Gutenfels dem R
folgen zum Tennisplatz rechts abbiegen auf K 1 Richtung Silbergrube und Burg Sauerburg.
An dem Tiefenbach entlang nach Lorch.
Der landschaftlich schönere Teil startet in Kaub aber am Bahnhof.
Ausgeschildert als R 7 oder auch Riesling Route Richtung Niedertal und 
Lorchhausen bis nach Lorch. 
Der Rheinhöhenweg von Lorch nach Schlangenbad ist ein breit ausgebauter
Weg der nicht viel hergibt.

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## Mr_T (8. Mai 2004)

Hi,

falls ihr euch entscheidet rechtsrheinisch zu fahren - egal ob rheinauf- oder abwärts, würd ich auf jeden Fall die Pulsbachklamm mitnehmen. Die kommt zwischen Ehrental und Kestert am Rhein raus - spitzen Trail, schlängelt sich mal rechts, mal links am Bachufer entlang, gespickt mit Wurzeln und Fels und landschaftlich einfach super.

Falls ihr rheinabwärts fahrt:

-in Patersberg geht ein sehr netter Singletrail am ehemaligen Kosmotel runter nach St. Goarshausen
-gleiches gilt für die Abfahrt an der Burg Maus (Rheinhöhe bei Nochern runter nach Wellmich) - hat Andy013 schon als Uphill vorgeschlagen. Erst ein schmaler Singletrail mit engen Spitzkehren - zwischendurch kann man optimal für lau der Falknerschau auf der Burg zusehen - und ab der Burg ein breiter Schotterweg in Serpentinen ins Tal

Falls ihr rheinaufwärts fahrt:

-in Dörscheid hinterm Landgasthof Blücher dem Weg folgen, das dürfte auch der aus der MountainBike sein: schöner Downhill mit Blick auf den Rhein
-danach wie Andy013 schon geschrieben hat in Kaub hinterm Bahnhof weiter

Viel Spaß

Thorsten


----------

